# Getting reputable salary information for reference for Vancouver.



## Death4Hire (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all.

I need help on this. I am asked by potential employers from Vancouver of my approximate salary expectations. I totally don't know anything with regards of salary brackets based on experience and skillset in Canada. I wish to know where I can safely get this information so I can make an informed decision as to what would be my salary should be?

Also, would the "average" salary be safe enough to make me live as a single male in Canada? Will I be able to get an apartment and procure with it?

thanks All.

Btw, I am a video games programmer with 3 years experience. If anyone could share information on what would be an appropriate salary for me that would be nice. It can be said it is equivalent to IT jobs as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

PayScale Canada - British Columbia State Salary, Average Salaries

I realize this is an old thread but this link might be useful for others visiting.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's another link you might find helpful...

Labour Market Information from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


----------

